# Rick



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

So I presume everyone is getting damn lonely on these threads without Rick posting on all of them.😀

Don't worry he's only gone for a week!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Lee, thank you for bringing this to my attention. I was starting to get worried but now that I know he maybe:

-traveling
-training
-visiting
//lol//
i understand this may be stressful for us--but, BUT, i am sure we can manage because I NEVER thought i could get through a period of time without one, who might be THE, -- the TOP of the top/// poster here
but who cares what i think anyway, i am sure my mere posting on this thread is enraging those that actually READ--//
-my posts
-my training experiences
-my ramblings \\lol\\ ,, which wouldnt be--if they could actually COMPREHEND real training situations
iow, wait! what does that mean anyway??? anyone?? HEY who is actually reading this response. if you are you must:
1/read every word twice
2/be confused by what i write
3/ignore or become frustrated by what i think //lol//
4/NEVER question me because I assure you that I will---
doublebarrell shotgun blast by making two posts to your every one ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee, 

can you post a video of ur problem? i think u need to figure out what you are lookin for? alot of folks want to be lonely but then cant handle the motivation of bite trained loneliness. ](*,)

can you tell us more of ur problem? 
how does ur loneliness work under pressure?
i take my loneliness into arcades and other places when it can get time interacting with clueless people and make it face its fear :mrgreen:\\/
alot of people take their loneliess for walks around the block and expect that solves the prob ](*,)
how much time do you have to spend with ur loneliness?
how do the other family members work with loneliness?
who else is suppose to handle ur loneliness?
have you considered crate training?
where did you get ur loneliness anyway?
most get loneliness from sporting lines but cant deal with the hardness and then leave it lock up because no one knows what to do with it.
most people say they have their loneliness trained but haven't proofed it //lol//
i could tell you how to proof ur loneliness but wont because no one agrees with me anyway \\/\\/

i deal with this prob all the time of stupid people creating a fear loneliness that becomes agressive. then they don't know how to fix what they did.//lol//

what i do know is that if lee or nicole wrote this then i won't say squat but since its by sarah..:evil:


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

how much do you feed ur loneliness?
so say kibble is better but i prefer raw //rotflmao//
have you taken ur loneliness out? 
what kinda of training have ur done yet? what does ur club say?


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

lee, u cant expect help u if u wont take the time to answer questions


did u do a vid yet?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

oh dear. lol


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

It's probably obvious that I would have been one of those naughty children that got themselves in trouble during the Willy Wonka tour.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

remember loneliess isnt intelligent no matter what any one else sez //lol// //lol//
it has to be trained. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)

spend time with ur loneliness and make it do what u tell it.
if u take it for a walk do not let it walk ahead of u. its rude when ur loneliness bumps into other people. i make my loneliess walk in a heel position at all times. its the only way to do it if there are other people around. its very crowded where i live here in southpole and with all those people around ur loneliness must behave in public. :-o
if ur loneliness walks ahead of u then its not paying attention to u. make it pay attention and if u cant then you should not be taking ur loneliness out. [-(


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Seriously guys be serious, this is a serious forum, seriousness is next to godliness and only slightly lower than loneliness.

Seriously though what the fark are you on about ](*,)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Seriously guys be serious, this is a serious forum, seriousness is next to godliness and only slightly lower than loneliness.
> 
> Seriously though what the fark are you on about ](*,)


BUT ITS THE LOUNGE!!!!! //lol//

and just for the record i am pretty serious about my loneliness. cant let it think it can get away with that stuff. must be the alpha loneliness otherwise the other lonelinesses think they can be boss.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I was going to comment but will restrain because where I live is the middle of no where so obviously my loneliness experience doesn't count. ///lol///  That said I would still like to know why you train and learn the way you do and I don't want to hear because that's the way you like it there has too be more.....much much more.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I made a vid:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15YE_KMXA4Q


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

the video is private :sad: 

i don't know why i train the way that i do. 

i know that it cannot be for the simple reason that it works. there must be another reason. probably could not have done it without help from the knowledgeable folks of the WDF even though they seem to not agree with me much. 

but i know that i do it wrong because i do not do it the way u do and i dont take ur advice so that must be the problem. 

why do i do things the way i do :-k ](*,) 
probably because someone told me to do it that way. //lol// 
i cant tell you who because i don't know. //lol//

susan, dont let this put you off. i want to know how you trained ur loneliness. what was the pedigree of ur loneliness? did it come from working lines or is it a pet? please give a detailed 14 paragraph response because lee cant read much and his attention span sucks. that way he will not bother to read 14 paragraphs and only i will know what u write. and if 14 paragraphs is not enough then just write some more. 
dont worry about lee trying to keep up. his attention span sucks. 

i just came back from taking my loneliness for a long walk. just a pee and poop because thats all i can do with my loneliness since it bit me earlier today. had to go to the hospital but they told me it was not that bad and sent me home with a do-it-urself suture kit and a binky. 

susan do you let ur loneliness walk ahead of u? do u have a reason why u do this? pleze post a video of u walking ur loneliness. i will pay $$$ to see a titled loneliness walking around people and behaving nicely. but it must be in a heel position. 

lee, are u still reading this?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> the video is private :sad:
> 
> i don't know why i train the way that i do.
> 
> ...


I'm catching up. My Internet was down all afternoon

I think Rick hacked it because I'm a asshole.☺


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Where did rick go? I like rick. I miss him already. 

Wow, I need to get out more.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> Where did rick go? I like rick. I miss him already.
> 
> Wow, I need to get out more.


I think he's taking a writing course!😀


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I think he's taking a writing course!&#55357;&#56832;


WHAT??? Oh no that can't be right....he's probably teaching one.\\\lol////}}}


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> WHAT??? Oh no that can't be right....he's probably teaching one.\\\**////}}}


I will have to ask him when he gets back if he writes the same way in Japanese.☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

For those attempting to help Lee with his dogs, know this.

Lee's dogs are lovable, hugable snuggle bug, fur babies.

He's had a problem in the past where some poor victim was admiring some items in the back of his pickup truck and said victim must have tripped and fell on some sort of sharp object in Lee's truck.

I think lawyers should swarm the area where this happened. They could probably make a fortune there............if they could avoid getting lost in the jungle and eaten by all the critters.
:-o By accident course. :twisted: :-\" 

Lee should know better to leave stuff lying around in the back of his truck like that. After all, why shouldn't strangers be allowed to rummage through......errrr...admire anything in his truck? 

The dog's should be taught to sit pretty and beg for treats. At the very least they should wait for the poor victims to get their clicker out to reward the dog for sitting pretty and all would live happily ever after.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Vid is view able now 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15YE_KMXA4Q


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> Vid is view able now
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15YE_KMXA4Q


matt, u should warn someone. after i stopped gagging and spewing out the nostril tea it was about the funniest thing ive seen yet.

i noticed ur loneliness has a beautiful down. it lays there perfectly still. u keep ur loneliness in good shape. many people over feed their loneliness. but not u. nice color too. the short hair loneliness ones are the best. makes it easier to do things with and keep the house clean....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Matt Vandart said:


> Vid is view able now
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15YE_KMXA4Q


No proof...///// no distractions////...how did you train this behavior? Please provide detailed step by step instructions so everyone will benefit//// but I think the front is all wrong//// you probably made the same mistakes all my pet clients make////so and so told me in a PM they do it this way does anyone else do it this way I don't do it this way why do you do it this way apparently all working/sport dog people are clueless//// because I never do it that way...maybe I'll start a thread about it//


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

i just heard from rick. he is very pissed off that ppl are copying his writing style.

he considers that plagiarism.

he wants to know what's next. 

i told him everyone is moving to japan.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No what's next is the obvious and much needed shift from the usual attention commands, to ACHTUNG. TJ my Beta fish responds quickly now, after two or three commands are given. Once he glances at me I reward. Presto! I consider his attention good to very good. I can't believe that I overlooked something so simple ](*,)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> matt, u should warn someone. after i stopped gagging and spewing out the nostril tea it was about the funniest thing ive seen yet.
> 
> i noticed ur loneliness has a beautiful down. it lays there perfectly still. u keep ur loneliness in good shape. many people over feed their loneliness. but not u. nice color too. the short hair loneliness ones are the best. makes it easier to do things with and keep the house clean....


Evidently it doesn't take much to entertain you, Sarah.😀


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> For those attempting to help Lee with his dogs, know this.
> 
> Lee's dogs are lovable, hugable snuggle bug, fur babies.
> 
> ...


At your age, Bob, I'm surprised you can remember that far back incident.☺


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

OMG we're all goin to hell


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Matt Vandart said:


> OMG we're all goin to hell


Rest assured Matt, within the 4 quadrants of religious training - we can all save ourselves. //rotflmao// In fact, though self guided freeshaping, I draw a little further away from hell with every correct action. Just follow the light buddy, it will set you free. Or if you find it works better for you, pray for forgiveness. [-o< odd... my praying emoticon looks a little strange if you turn your head to the left. Naughty, naughty.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Matt Vandart said:


> OMG we're all goin to hell


perhaps but we will have good company. who knows maybe we will take over. every morning when I get up the devil says 'oh crap, she's up' :twisted:

lee it doesnt take much to get me going \\/ 
frankly im surprised ur attention span has lasted this long.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> OMG we're all goin to hell


Do they have COCO LOCOS in HELL?☺


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> perhaps but we will have good company. who knows maybe we will take over. every morning when I get up the devil says 'oh crap, she's up' :twisted:
> 
> lee it doesnt take much to get me going \\/
> frankly im surprised ur attention span has lasted this long.


I've been taking that jellyfish crap enzyme for suckers shit they sell on TV to help me stay focused, NOT.☺


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I've been taking that jellyfish crap enzyme for suckers shit they sell on TV to help me stay focused, NOT.☺


oh i thought it was the twice digested moose poop.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

so does anyone think rick is going to be angry with me for starting this ass kicking thread?☺


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I don't see it as an ass kicking thread more of an appreciation thread.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Matt Vandart said:


> I don't see it as an ass kicking thread more of an appreciation thread.


That what I meant. A ass kicking idolize appreciative thread.☺

He will probably send me one of those Japanese sushi fish that eating one misguided slice will fuking kill you.☺


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

naw, hes gonna take out all his fukin anger on me. prob take it whining to the mods that im attacking him and crossing the line somewhere.

all i can say is that lee started it first.... \\/
so go cry and whine to him.... :mrgreen:

lee?

now hes the MAN! doses out the shit and big boy enough take it back without making it personal.

when i grow up, i want to be just like him :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> naw, hes gonna take out all his fukin anger on me. prob take it whining to the mods that im attacking him and crossing the line somewhere.
> 
> all i can say is that lee started it first.... \\/
> so go cry and whine to him.... :mrgreen:
> ...


You're right, Sarah. I don't whimper easy!☺


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I love lamp


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

well we have seen matts loneliness but still waiting to see lee's.

lee how is loneliness doing? 
any separation anxiety yet?
heart palpitations?
cold sweats?
waking up in the night?

how come u dont answer any questions? :-k

afraid ur loneliness doesnt measure up to matts? :twisted:

Luke (er Lee) you must face ur loneliness (pleze forgive me Star Wars...)


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> well we have seen matts loneliness but still waiting to see lee's.
> 
> lee how is loneliness doing?
> any separation anxiety yet?
> ...


I do wake up at night at least 3 times. I'm old......to pee!

Other than that I ain't lonely. I was just very worried about you guys.☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-k:-k:-k To old to remember what? :-k:-k:-k To get up to take a pee? :-k...........:-o......... #-o DAMN! 8-[


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

bob, 

at least the dude remembers to get up. probably why the wife doesn't keep any potted plants in the bedroom. if lee didnt go down the hall to the toilet he prob wouldnt get any exercise at all. \\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Sarah Platts said:


> bob,
> 
> at least the dude remembers to get up. probably why the wife doesn't keep any potted plants in the bedroom. if lee didnt go down the hall to the toilet he prob wouldnt get any exercise at all. \\/


You can't possibly mean to say there's anything wrong with peeing in potted plants!☺


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As gardening is one of my hobbies I would say as long as you dilute it your good. If not there is just to much nitrogen (ammonia) and you'll burn the plants.

Then again.......if you use plastic plants........:-k.......or just a big pot full of potting soil could work too. 

:idea: I got both down in the basement next to my potting bench. :grin: :wink:

Lee, ain't it great to have guys to help you figure out these situations in stead of just wimmins?! 

They don't seem to be able to think outside the box on these manly issues. 

:-o:-# Did I say that with my out loud voice? 8-[


----------

